# Large Void Cubes



## Delta Phi (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi, I was looking for a thread on various designs for large void cubes,
such as void 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, etc., and thought i should create one.

*Rules*
1. Don't spam
2. B open-minded
3. Follow the above rules.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 1, 2014)

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=26490&hilit=void+4x4
and http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26489


----------



## qqwref (Jun 1, 2014)

You know there are forum rules, right? We have mods and stuff. You don't need to post your own rules.

Anyway, here is a void 5x5x5 that Oskar made: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5iOo5DlItg. There are also void versions of multi-layered megaminx-type puzzles, e.g. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci7ZJsqsjws. I'm not sure about the mechanisms, though - the twistypuzzles forum would have info on that, as well as Shapeways.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 1, 2014)

4. Try actually searching online for the thing you're asking about before posting unnecessarily.

A quick Google search gave me this for 4x4x4 void, 5x5x5 void, and 6x6x6 void.

edit: ninja'd. Only the 4x4x4 void shows details images of the mechanism


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 1, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 4. Try actually searching online for the thing you're asking about before posting unnecessarily.
> 
> A quick Google search gave me this for 4x4x4 void, 5x5x5 void, and 6x6x6 void.
> 
> edit: ninja'd. Only the 4x4x4 void shows details images of the mechanism



I posted the links about the void 4x4 before you.


----------



## Delta Phi (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks. Sowwy.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 2, 2014)

If you still own a Eastsheen 4x4 and 5x5, you can emulate a 4x4 and 5x5 Void Cube.

For the 4x4 , remove the 2x2 centre pieces on all 6 sides. For the 5x5, remove the centre piece.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 20, 2014)

There's me expecting to see some giant 3x3x3 void cubes. Must I do everything myself?


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 20, 2014)

I didn't even know a 4x4 void was even possible... That's why I'm not a designer I guess. *depressed*



Tony Fisher said:


> There's me expecting to see some giant 3x3x3 void cubes. Must I do everything myself?



Go on, you know you want to.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 20, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> There's me expecting to see some giant 3x3x3 void cubes. Must I do everything myself?



No one is going to stop you from making it.


----------

